# CF advertising for the Cadet Instructors Branch



## gwp (8 Feb 2013)

While it is a general advertisment it is particularly directed at members with other Reserve or Regular Force service. 

Cadet Organization Administration and Training Services 
In addition to the Cadet Instructors Cadre officers, two new Reserve force occupations have been created, which permit personnel from the Regular force, Primary Reserve and Supplementary Reserve to transfer to support the Cadet Program. 

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/cadetinstructorscadre-174?utm_source=LinkedIn&utm_medium=JP&utm_campaign=12_13

http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4715825&goback=.nmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1&trk=rj_nus


----------



## Sandragon (1 Mar 2013)

That's useful. Just in case I return to the Cadet program to become a working member within the Cadet community.


----------



## gwp (7 Mar 2013)

Questions and answers about the Reserve Force Sub-Component Cadet Organization, Administration and Training Service and the Cadet Instructors Branch.

http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cic/qa-qr/index-eng.asp


----------



## rose61 (10 Mar 2015)

Its one thing to meet the minimum medical standards, but its another thing to have medical employment limitations which may hinder your time/positions/summer staffing.


----------

